# I just want some critique



## themedicine (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes its a freebie flash forum. Yes it may not be perfect, yet. But I would like everyone's opinions and critiques about it. I'm not much of a designer and can't afford one so I wanted some opinions. 
These are the things I know are wrong:
1. the portfolio only has one way to go "back to portfolio" and that is the button that says that. Clicking the portfolio button again, doesn't work.
2. The "events" area is rather slim pickins, but I have more I've been working on but have yet to get on the internet (shouldn't be published before client receives them and all).
3. It's not a ".com" yet. Yet. 
Thank you in advance for everyone's time and consideration. 
Any photo critique is accepted as well, but as always, I ask that the model's looks be left out of the equation. Unless of course the critique is "I don't like the way you posed her" type of situation. Thanks!
*http://www.wix.com/gillilandphoto/photo*


----------



## kric2schaam626 (Nov 20, 2010)

Link??


----------



## themedicine (Nov 20, 2010)

HAHAHAHA I'm incredibly ridiculous sometimes and I apologize for that. Wow. Ok. Lets try this again.
Gilliland Imaging Roanonke, Va Photographer


----------



## manaheim (Nov 20, 2010)

Boy I've sure seen worse.  I expected a train wreck (which, sadly, is why I looked).  Really not bad.  Some interesting images, too.


----------



## themedicine (Nov 20, 2010)

I love the word "interesting" as a description for the photographs. I showed this site to my completely technologically ignorant, computer illiterate, old school father today and he said the same thing. That is not a stab at you, I just found it humorous. Thanks for the pseudo-compliment though. Anything in particular stick out as "wow, he oughta do something about that"?


----------



## manaheim (Nov 21, 2010)

Interesting was shorthand for "in a cursory look I was compelled to stop and look for a second or two and they appeared to not be horrible so there's probably some good stuff in there."


----------



## themedicine (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll be honest, this was the first time in my life I wished there was a "like" button anywhere... 
I appreciate it.


----------



## skieur (Nov 21, 2010)

Some amusing photos, but I also saw problems with lighting, lack of detail in shadow areas, contrast problems, and colour balance issues.

You also need to consider the impression you are creating with the web site viewer/potential client.  I tend to think that some would laugh but not take you or your work seriously.  I am sure that this is not the impression you wish to create.

skieur


----------



## themedicine (Nov 21, 2010)

That's an interesting issue to bring up. I guess because I take them so seriously and do work hard to create these images. That being said, I understand where you are coming from, as most of the shots I choose are the quirky ones. Color balance and contrast issues surprise me, but I may ought to look at these on a different computer with a more balanced screen. Lighting is something I've worked very hard on, but I don't take offense to the comment. I think my lighting will always just be getting better, should seen my portfolio last year...hahaha. 
Thank you sir!


----------

